# Need Puppy Housing Ideas



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We just brought home these cute not-quite 7 week old Pyrenees guard dogs. We need to build them a place to hang out where the goats cannot access. I know Sport loves chicken feed and I am sure he would enjoy a meal of puppy food too. Sport was even caught climbing the chicken ramp and squeezing through the tiny chicken's door to enter their coop, he was so determined to eat chicken food. So I am looking for ideas on what we could build that will work today but be easily modified as the puppies grow up.

We really need to get these puppies in with the goats 24/7.








The chickens enjoyed the puppy food too.








Sport Eats Everything and can squeeze through tight spaces.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I love that picture of Sport.
What about something like a creep feeder where Sport is just too big to fit, of course, the puppies will outgrow that soon enough. Maybe leaving the puppies in with the goats 24/7 except for meal times. Feed the goats, feed the dogs outside the goat pens??


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

We have to leave for town today (hour away) and so we are going to put the puppies in with the chickens (they spent the day there yesterday) but without any food, just water. The chickens ignored their fresh food and water and just ate puppy food and puppy water yesterday. But at the same time we put a pail of food inside the creep feeder as a test. We have 2 small goats, one has stunted growth and the other one is 7 months old. If the food is still there when we get back, we will teach the puppies that is where their food and water is and put them in with the goats.

I will say it was sure funny watching a heavily pregnant tall Nubian trying to get to the food in the creep feeder this morning.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What do you have for a shelter for the goats? What about creating an area in the goat shelter for them?

They really are too young to be left unattended with the goats.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Do you have a stall you can put the pups in? Or put up some temp fencing for them inside the goat area? I am bringing one home next week and she'll have a large wire crate to go in and eat in peace.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't kid yourself, even a standard sized goat can get into a large wire crate. The question is whether he/she can get back out of it or whether you will have to dismantle it to them him/her out of it.  :laugh: Why do you think I stick with large cat carriers for my very young kids?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Do you have a stall you can put the pups in? Or put up some temp fencing for them inside the goat area? I am bringing one home next week and she'll have a large wire crate to go in and eat in peace.


Oh believe me I know the goats could go in if they wanted. That's why she will be locked inside and that inside of a stall


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm glad you're asking about those pups' housing. They are so very young. I understand you want them to bond with your goats and you're trying to protect them while giving them a chance to do this.

Earlier this year I had a similar problem. You can see how I dealt with it all and how it affected my LGD in this forum. I believe the title of that thread has the word "Karakachan" in it. What I express there may be of help to you.


----------

